

Ask HN: Career advice, please - coreygoodie

Hey everyone, at a point where I'm really not sure what to do with myself so I'd like some advice. I'm 22, a year out of college, been working for a (very) large tech consulting firm since graduation doing systems implementation (design to development, the whole shebang). It's definitely been a great experience so far, but I've come to realize I am not really interested in doing consulting long term so I've begun to evaluate different options. Long term, I'd like to move over to some form of product development. As such, I've really set my sights on Google's APM position for now.<p>Here's what I see as my options right now:<p>1. Spend the remainder of the summer preparing for the APM position and apply in the fall. I've got a solid background in design and programming, but I've already laid out an aggressive learning plan for myself this summer that I hope would prepare me in time. Despite this, I recognize it's a very competitive position and there's no guarantee of anything ever materializing.<p>2. An ex-coworker and friend recently transferred out of a team at Google where he was working as a Tech. Associate and offered to send my resume directly to the team. This doesn't seem all that glamorous of a position, but it'd get my foot in the door, get me some more hands on experience with Google products, and allow me to network within the company. Now, I'm fairly sure I'm qualified for the gig, but I don't know how Google is with people transferring internally and if I'd ever have a shot at landing a position in product development (and/or as a program manager).<p>3. Ignore Google, shoot for applying for an established (have already had two rounds of significant funding) start-up doing exactly what I had tried to do with a start up of my own, a field I'm definitely passionate about. They're offering a few interesting positions, but they're only internships which makes me incredibly nervous.<p>4. Disregard switching, acquire currency. Stick with the consulting gig, toughen it out for a bit, and wait until my prospects are better and I have a bit more cash tucked away. I'm not crazy about this option at all, though I recognize it being the safest. It could be a direct path to a MBA from a top-tier school which could let me move into any field I'd like.<p>5. ???<p>I really appreciate any advice anyone has. I know I'm only 22, but I don't think age or lack of experience should be keeping me on a path I'm not interested in.<p>TL/DR:
22, first year tech consulting looking to change.
Options:
1. Spend summer readying myself (and eventually apply) to Google's APM position. Unsure if qualified.<p>2. Apply for Tech. Associate position at Google. Foot in the door, qualified, unsure if I would be able to transfer out into product development.<p>3. Apply to interesting start up.<p>4. Disregarding switching, acquire currency until I'm better prepared in a few years.<p>E: Added TL/DR ;)
======
iSloth
Seems like we are in the same boat; also 22 working as a senior network admin
for my local telco, will be keeping an eye out for other peoples replies,
would also enjoy the prospect of working somewhere like Google :)

My current experience says just go with whatever feels right for you at the
time, people put too much pressure on the long term plan, basically there is
no point in been miserable for a few years hoping that it might open a door
later on...

If you do what feels right, in the future it's a lot easier to admit your
mistakes (everyone will make them) and people/employers will understand more.

Also a few side projects while your working always help ;)

~~~
coreygoodie
Thanks. It's seriously comforting to know others are in the same boat as me.

I do have side projects on (and other, non-tech related interests) that keep
me going regardless. Life is good, and it's not the end of the world
regardless of what I do - thanks for keeping me grounded.

~~~
iSloth
Another thing I would mention is don't assume your restricted to apply for the
'student' jobs at Google because of your age, I have a friend that got past 3
phone interviews, and the personal interview.

He was 22 at the time and only had 2 years of 'real world' experience within
the area, it's all about your written/verbal/personal presentation and of
course CV.

In the end he didn't make the cut, however that was more because they noticed
he was interested more in the salary than the challenge of working at Google
:)

\---

Just remember "keep calm and carry on"

------
sherm8n
How do you know you'll love the product management position? It may be fun for
a few months, but if it's not something you're passionate about you'll get
bored. You'll fall in this groove of making really easy money and just be
comfortable. There's nothing wrong with that if that's what you want!

When I was 22 all I wanted to do was find a high paying job. America kind of
brainwashes you to think that's the logical next step after college. Spend
some time thinking about what makes you happy and what you REALLY want to do
with your life. Then just go after it. No need to wait and prepare yourself.
Life is short man.

~~~
coreygoodie
Do I know for sure? No. Currently though, it looks like what I'd be most
interested in.

I chased the money after graduating, and it hasn't worked out the way I wanted
it too - honestly, at this point, as long as I can afford rent, student loans,
PBR and the occasional concert ticket, I'm a happy camper. I just want a
position that allows me to work with great people, learn, be creative, and
grow as a person.

------
wallawe
Go to Google, build your resume and get more experience under your belt. Save
up. Then chase your dreams via your own startup or another that you're
passionate about and have a little cushion. If things go awry, rinse and
repeat.

~~~
coreygoodie
Thanks for the advice. Again - worth waiting for the position I want
(potentially a long shot) or getting my foot in the door (and potentially
transferring)?

~~~
wallawe
Obviously I don't know all the details but you've got two disparate but
important things to take into consideration here:

(1) A bird in the hand is worth two in the bush. To have the job now even
though it's not exactly what you want is important for the aforementioned
reasons. Not to mention the possibility of transfer. I would lean this way.

(2) HOWEVER, I am the type of person who won't shine unless I'm doing what I
love and am passionate about. If you are the same and think that might have a
hinderance on your performance then hold off. If you have the discipline to
buckle down even though you don't like your job then refer back to #1. By
judging your opportunities, I would surmise you have the discipline that I
lack.

Good luck.

~~~
coreygoodie
Again, thanks. Definitely something to think about. I very much to have the
capacity to 'buckle down' and do something that isn't my number one priority,
if it has the potential to pay off in the future. At this point, thanks to
your comments, I'm leaning to just applying for both positions and just seeing
what happens.

~~~
wallawe
Email me in the future if you want any advice (in profile). I'm interning at
LivingSocial in DC right now and love the hell out of it.

------
known
Join Google.

"Experience is the name everyone gives to their mistakes." --Oscar Wilde

~~~
coreygoodie
Obviously my goal - however, should I wait and prepare for the APM or go for
the Tech. Associate role and try to transfer after some time?

------
Nikkki
I'll go for the Google role. Social proof of the name "Google" counts.

------
yashchandra
One advice I would like to give as a 31 year old to 20 year old kids is: Save
up. This may not seem like having any connection with career or startups etc
at first. But only if I had saved up last 10 years, I would have a lot better
safety net to quit my job and start something of my own. Not that I would not
do it now but it would have been nicer to have a better padding. It is simple.
If you have entrepreneurial itch as a 20 year old, you cannot have the
lifestyle of a regular 20 year old who spends most of what they make (not
generalizing necessarily but you get my point). I bought a BMW convertible 4
years ago since I could afford it. I did not think about saving that extra
money instead and keep my old car which was btw a 2006 Honda. So you see the
point. Today, I only drive my wife's car since I can commute to work using
public transportation. Just my 2 cents.

